# Convertir binario a Xs3



## victorzx (Jul 19, 2012)

Hola amigos tengo un problema, tengo que diseñar un circuito que coniverta un numero binario a xs3 pero cuando el numero pasa de 9 tengo que representar cada digito en 2 numeros binarios
es decir 10 = 0001 0000 y ademas tengo que sumarle 3 a cada grupo  y eso no se ocmo hacerlo que tenga como salida 8 bits y que sea xs3 la salida me piden usar los integrados 74LS283 74lS157 comparadores y decodificadores y puertas logicas si es necesario, porfa no necesito que me den el ciruito echo si no alguna pista y bueno si me dan el circuito estaria agradecido!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 19, 2012)

Hola victorzx

Quiere decir que Xs3 es sumarle 3 a cada cifra ??
Al número 10, o a cualquier número, sería así:
1 + 3 = 4
0 + 3 = 3
resultado: 43
y ese 43 mostrarlo en qué ?? LED’s ??, supongo que sí.
ahora: cuando el número resulte mayor de 9, que se presente cada cifra en 2 grupos de 8 BIT’s
Ejemplo:
87
8 + 3 = 11
7 + 3 = 10
esto sería así:
0001 0001 = 11
0001 0000 = 10
así va la cosa ?? O entendí mal ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## victorzx (Jul 19, 2012)

la cosa es asi 

Cuando el numero es mayor a 9 por ejemplo 10 es decir 1010 que es el 10 en binario..a cada bit se representa en binario

1=0001
0=0000

Luego a cada numero binario se le suma 0011

0100
0011

Entonces el 10 en Xs3 es igual a 0100 0011

Eso es lo que no c hacer en un circuito no entiendo


----------



## Dano (Jul 19, 2012)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola victorzx
> 
> Quiere decir que Xs3 es sumarle 3 a cada cifra ??
> Al número 10, o a cualquier número, sería así:
> ...



Para entender la lógica de XS3, googlealo como Excess 3 o codigo Sitbitz.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 19, 2012)

Hola victorzx

Lo que te menciono en mi mensaje anterior es para saber si comprendí tu planteamiento no para indagar si Tú sabías lo de Xs3.

Dame un poco de tiempo para recomendarte algo.
Por acá ya es de madrugada. Así que hasta mañana.

saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: Gracias Dano


----------



## fms (Jul 19, 2012)

Hola, 
En la pagina 78 de este libro (problemas resueltos de electronica digital) esta la explicacion de como hacerlo de binario a BCD. Puedes hacerlo de manera similar para XS3 poniendo las condiciones particulares de XS3.
En el libro se ha puesto el esquema general, luego tendras tu que elegir los componentes que necesites.

Espero que te sirva de ayuda

Saludos


----------



## victorzx (Jul 19, 2012)

Gracias amigo pero ahora me salido otro problema..ya tengo todo pero al momento de usar el integrado 7447 con un display de 7 segmentos. no me prende..y he leido un post similiar en esta misma página y he hecho todo pero no se me prende el display...!!sera que algo estoy haciendo mal?? porque tengo conectado LT, BI y esas cosas a 1 y el display también a 1


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 19, 2012)

Hola victorzx

Encontré un procedimiento para convertir de BCD a XS-3 el cual te adjunto.
Cabe hacer notar que el BCD es, normalmente, de 4 BIT’s y los números que puede contener son del 0 al 9.
Así que el ejemplo que ponen en ese documento me parece que no es BCD.
*Ejemplo: Convertir el BCD (001010012 = 4110) a XS-3*
Si se separa como mencionan en el documento: *00102 10012* entonces Sí sería BCD.
En fin, revisa ese documento para ver si estamos de acuerdo.

Si seguimos ese procedimiento necesitarías:
!Uff! se desacomodó todo. 
Category, Quantity, Reference, Value, Order CodeResistors, 1, "R1", 10k, M10K. Resistors, 4, "R2-R5", 350R, M10K. Integrated Circuits, 4, "U1, U2, U5, U7", 74LS283. Integrated Circuits, 2, "U3, U4", 74LS157. Integrated Circuits, 2, "U6, U8", 74LS48. Integrated Circuits, 1, "U9", 4075. Integrated Circuits, 1, "U10", 74LS08. Miscellaneous, 4, "DIS1-DIS4", 7 Segment Display Common Cátode. Miscellaneous, 2, "DSW1, DSW2", DIPSW_4, DipSwitch. Miscellaneous, 1, "RN1", 10k 1/4 Watt. Miscellaneous, 2, "RN2, RN3", 350R, Resistor Chip. Miscellaneous, 1, "SW1", SW-SPST. 

Los DipSwitch’s se conectan a las entradas A’s de los Sumadores 74LS283 y por sus entradas B’s se les programa un 3 (0011). Sus entradas C0(7) se conectan a Gnd.

Los DipSwitch’s también se conectan a las entradas A’s de los selectores de datos 74LS157 y en sus entradas B’s se conectan las salidas de los sumadores.
Las entradas llamadas E(15) se conectan a Gnd.
Por medio se un interruptor SPST se selecciona que datos van a salir de este selector de datos cuyas salidas se conectan a un Decodificador de Binario natural a BCD 2 cifras el cual puedes encontrar por acá:
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-descendente-15-0-ci-74ls90-26901/index2.html#post685762_
En el mensaje #24. Solo toma la parte baja del circuito.

No olvides que a los DipSwitch’s hay que conectarles una resistencia de 10K, de cada uno hacia el Vcc.
Y a los Display’s una resistencia limitadora a cada segmento de cada uno.

saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: te me adelantaste,
Para el 74LS47 debes utilizar un Display De ANODO COMUN con sus respectivas resistencias limitadoras.


----------



## victorzx (Jul 19, 2012)

Siiii gracias es que yo ya tenia avanzado no iba a esperar que la gente del foro me haga todo el trabajo, yo tambien investigue por mi lado y sii no me prendia porque estaba usando catodo comun y gracias por esos materiales porque de verdad me faltaban algunas cositas..una ultima pregunta que me tiene desde ayer intentando y no encuentro..mira cuando es resta si B es mayor a A el resultado tiene que salir negativo y yo tengo 2 display de 7 segmentos y antes de eso tengo 2 decodificadores 7447 o el 74138 uno por cada display, en un display debo mostrar -1 y me sale el numero pero no se como mostrar el signo tienes alguna idea?? porque eso me tiene todo el dia buscando y no encuentro nada


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 19, 2012)

Hola victorzx

Primero: No hagas caso omiso de lo que te está señalando el Moderador. De otro modo te cancelarán tus mensajes y te quedaras sin ayuda. También pueden suspenderte.
_Última edición por sp_27; Hace 2 Horas a las 18:26; Razón:* Favor no usar lenguaje sms, es un foro técnico, no un chat*_


Para Sumar, Restar, Multiplicar y Dividir números con signo es un poquito más laborioso.

Fíjate lo que dices:
*mira cuando es resta si B es mayor a A el resultado tiene que salir negativo*
Depende como acomodes las variables.

Eso es cierto si la resta se efectúa asÍ:
A – B = C
3 – 6 = -3
pero si cambias así:
B – A = C
6 – 3 = 3
Entonces ya no sería cierta tu aseveración.

Como no hay IC’s que resten, la resta se puede efectuar sumando el complemento a 2 de uno de los sumandos al otro.

Analiza el Circuito que te adjunto. Trata de descubrir qué es lo que interviene para el asunto de los signos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## victorzx (Jul 19, 2012)

Siiiiii ia lo estoy viendo, mira te adjunto una parte de la suma, en la cual tengo que sumar hasta 30, por el momento solo puedo sacar numeros hasta 15, si tienes alguna idea de como llegar a 30 t lo agradeceria. Mira las dos puertas AND que ves ahi van conectadas a las entradas 4,3,2 cuando estan todas encendidas botara un 1 a la salida de la puerta OR lo que hara que se active un sumador en el cual si al digito binario se le suma 6, la respuesta sera la unidad del digito binario, es decir si tengo 1111 que es binario, al sumarle 6, me dara como respuesta el 5 ademas se activara arriba para que la decena sea 1. Hasta ahi tengo quisera que me sumara hasta 30 si tienes una idea dimela

ahh sii adeas use no mas el complemento a1 porque se me hizo mas facil...!! mira lo que te ajunte haber is itenes alguna idea!


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 19, 2012)

Hola victorzx

Mejor adjunta el archivo que se genera con tu simulador de otro modo tendría que desarrollar tu circuito basado en la imagen que adjuntaste.
Aparte de que casi no se distinguen las conexiones.

De momento te puedo decir que en el archivo que te envié llamado: 
Sumador-Restador 7x7 Signo & Decoder Binario a BCD.ZIP 
Tiene un decodificador binario natural a BCD de 2 cifras el cual puede decodificar hasta 30 en decimal.
Esto es: en sus entradas programas 1111 1111 y los Display’s mostrarán 30.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## victorzx (Jul 20, 2012)

Amigo dime con q*ué* programa puedo abrir tu archivo?? ahi t*e* adjunto el circuito esta hecho en livewire


*Como no cumplo las políticas del Foro me editaron el mensaje.*​


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 20, 2012)

Hola victorzx

Ves cómo los moderadores están muy al pendiente de tus mensajes ??
Ten cuidado de no infringir las normas de este foro o te suspenden.

A que archivo te refieres ??

Los que tienen terminación yyy.ZIP se abren con WinZip o WinRar y, los archivos contenidos en el .ZIP se abren con ISIS de Proteus. Te adjunté también un archivo yyy.DOC el cual se abre con WORD de Microsoft.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 20, 2012)

Hola victorzx

Lee con más cuidado mi mensaje #14, Arriba.
El decodificador que te menciona allá puede hacer lo que pretendes.

Del circuito que adjuntaste en LiveWire te diré que le sobran muchos IC’s y solo sirve para un resultado máximo de 19(decimal), 
Ese circuito sigue el método de sumar 6 a cada década. 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## victorzx (Jul 20, 2012)

Si es que estoy esperando a que se descargue el protesut, si tu dices que en lo que ajuntaste esta todo, solo me faltaria realizar lo de 7447 en cascada, es que tengo 4 operaciones que hacer: Suma,Resta,Variable en NBCD y Variable Xs3 y tengo 2 variables de control y debo usar los 7447 para que segun los estados de las variables de control, realizar una operacion

00=Suma
01=Resta
10=NBCD
11=Xs3


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 20, 2012)

Hola victorzx

¡ QUE ESCRIBAS CORRECTAMENTE !
Si es que estoy esperando a que se descargue el *PROTEUS*. 
*Si* tu dices que en lo que ajuntaste esta todo, solo me *FALTARÍA* realizar lo de 7447 en cascada.
*Es* que tengo 4 operaciones que hacer: *Suma, Resta, Variable en NBCD y Variable XS-3* y tengo 2 variables de control y debo usar los 7447 para que segun los estados de las variables de control, realizar una *operación:*

Más o menos Así.



Eso que mencionas al final de tu mensaje ya está respondido en tu otro tema llamado:
74LS157 en cascada ayudaaa
que se encuentra en el área administrativa llamada moderación.
 https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/74ls157-cascada-ayudaaa-79863/#post685801

Además, no es el 7447 en cascada sino el 74LS157.
Échale un vistazo a ese otro tema y por allá pregunta o responde.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 20, 2012)

Hola victorzx

Bien, Aquí están.

No sé que es “protesut” Tal ves te refieres al Proteus.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 20, 2012)

Hola victorzx

Imagínate: Hay 3 Diagramas contenidos en las imágenes que te adjunte, a cual de ellos te refieres ??

El de la extrema derecha se llama: Sumador-Restador 7x7 Signo  & Decoder Binario a BCD.
Sus *entradas* son los DigiSwitch’s negros que tienen inscrito los números 0 6 0 5.
Bajo ellos está un conmutador para cambiar la función de sumar a restar.
Hay un inversor más o menos al centro en la parte superior, en su salida tiene un “LED” que indica el signo del resultado.
Del centro hacia abajo, horizontalmente, está el decodificador de binario natural a BCD 2 Digitos.

El del centro se llama: Decoder BCD To XS-3.
Sus *entradas* están en la parte inferior izquierda, son los DipSwitch’s en grupos de 4 interruptores.
Uno es para la cifra más significativa MSB y el de la izquierda es para la cifra menos significativa LSB.
A la izquierda de esos DipSwitch’s hay un conmutador con el que se selecciona que se verá en los Display’s.
Cerrado se verá el Número XS-3 a que fue convertido el BCD.
Abierto se verá el Número BCD que se pretende convertir a XS-3.
2 Compuertas AND, 1 OR, 1 74LS283, 1 74LS48 y 2 Display’s forman el convertidos de binario a BCD. Es siilar al que me mostraste en uno de tus mensajes.

El de la extrema izquierda se llama: Data Selector.
Sus *entradas* son las líneas horizontales de la derecha, del centro hacia arriba.
Ahí vas a meter el resultado de aquella secuencia que mencionaste:
00=Suma
01=Resta
10=NBCD
11=Xs3
Quiere decir que vas a meter el resultado de la suma, resta, NBCD, XS-3. 4 BIT’s para cada variable.
Fíjate como llegan a los 74LS157.
Las 4 líneas inferiores que llegan a esos 74LS157 son las de control.
Salen de la caja negra que se llama: Data Selector Control Logic.
Por las entradas Q1 y Q2 vas a controlar el contenido de esa caja negra, digamos la logica.
Y en sus salidas Y, Z, E1 y E2 aparecerán los noveles de control para los 74LS157.
El contenido de esa caja negra te toca a ti desarrollarlo.
Para ello puedes utilizar el Software Boole-Deusto que puedes encontrar para bajarlo e instalarlo en Google.com.
Las salidas de este circuito van por los conectares que están en la parte superior izquierda. Las 4 flechitas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## victorzx (Jul 20, 2012)

Amigo, dejame decirte que eres muy bueno para circuitos digitales, de todo corazon te lo agradezco, y tengo una duda mas, el signo debe representarse en uno de los display, entonces yo estaba pensando lo siguiente, como el signo solo aparecera cuando el 2do número es mayor al primero, al yo invertir el 2do numero(Sacar complemento a1) y luego suamarlo con el 1er número, me va a dar como acarreo 0, entonces yo haria lo siguiente colocaria una puerta NAND que estara concetada uno de sus pines por un inversor y el inversor estara conectado al Cout de la suma de 1er # y el 2do # invertido que seria 0 y en el otro pin de la puerta NAND la conectaria a vcc, entonces solo cuando el acarreo de la resta sea 0 el signo aparecera, y la puerta NAND la conecto con uno de los pines del display que seria el pin de G para que me aparezca una linea, esa es la unica idea que tengo, solo eso me falta, que dices amigo, te parece una buena idea o la podemos mejorar

Debe quedar asi como el ejemplo:
 Disp1  Disp 2
-1          5
  -          6


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 20, 2012)

victorzx

Me parece bien tu idea.
Llevala a cabo a ver que resulta.
En algunos Simuladores los Display's solo funcionan cuando todos los segmentos están conectados.
así que si no prende el segmento g debes conectar los demás segmentos a Gnd. o al Vcc. según convenga.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## victorzx (Jul 20, 2012)

Amigo una pregunta, los DigSw 2 y 4 sirven para sumar y restar y los DigSw 1 y 3, yo los cambio de valor y no me afectan en nada!!!para que sirven esos DigS1 y DigSW3


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 20, 2012)

Hola victorzx

Tan pronto lo descompusiste ??
Los DigiSwitch’s 1 y 2 son para el argumento A.
Los DigiSwitch’s 3 y 4 son para el argumento B.

Fíjate como se llama la imagen que representa el circuito: *Sumador-Restador 7x7 Signo & Decoder Binario a BCD.*
Quiere decir que es un circuito que puede efectuar una suma y una resta también.

7x7 Quiere decir que son 7 BIT’s para el argumento A y 7 para el argumento B.
Así en los DigiSwitch’s de las decenas para ambos argumentos solo se utilizan los 3 BIT’s menos significativos.
4 BIT’s del de las unidades más 3 BIT’s del de las decenas son 7 BIT’s. para cada argumento.

Tiene un BIT de salida para el signo del resultado.

Y su decodificador de binario natural a BCD de 2 digitos.

Quiere decir que ese sumador-restador suma o resta números en código binario natural NO BCD pero el resultado lo da en BCD por el decodificador que.......bla bla bla.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## victorzx (Jul 21, 2012)

Gracias amigo, te cuento que encontre una falla horrible en el xs3 mira me salen todos los numeros en exceso3 menos el 7,8,9 y eso es porque sumandole 3 me dan 10, 11 y 12 no se como representar eso en dos display, yo ya decia que tenia todo y me sale ese error


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 21, 2012)

Hola victorzx

Si no me respondes estas preguntas ya no te seguiré ayudando:

Ya tienes instalado en tu PC el simulador ISIS de Proteus ??
En qué simulador estás probando el Decoder BCD To XS-3 que te envié ??.

Por otra parte, se ve que no tienes completo el desarrollo del “Decoder BCD To XS-3” pues es necesario un convertidor de binario natural a BCD para esos casos que mencionas: 7, 8, 9.

adjúntame el archivo que se genera con tu simulador para analizarlo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## victorzx (Jul 21, 2012)

Sii el proteus ya lo tengo es por eso que he analizado tu circuito y con eso me he ayudado para sacar las unidades y decenas y mostrar eso en un display y de paso no puedo utilizar cualquier integrado solo los integrados que el profe nos e enseñado por ejemplo todas las compuertas logicas, el sumador,el comparador, todos los MUX, el decoder para el display..!!

Mi idea es asi como se hizo en la suma para sacar las unidades y decanas, asi tambien quiero hacerlo para estos numero, ya tengo echo ese circuito aparte, la cosa es que necesito es una condicion para que realize esa operacion en los numeros 7,8,9 y luego se desactive para cuando se use numeros menores a 7 y mayores a 9


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 21, 2012)

Hola victorzx

Bueno básicamente me respondiste con una sola respuesta a mis 2 preguntas:
Si el proteus ya lo tengo es por eso que he analizado tu circuito y con eso me he ayudado para sacar las unidades y decenas y mostrar eso en un Display.

Pero lo otro que te pedí ??
Adjúntame el archivo que se genera con tu simulador para analizarlo.
Cuándo me lo adjuntarás??

Te lo pedí para ver por qué no funciona el binario a BCD para los casos en que el resultado es mayor de 9.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 21, 2012)

Hola victorzx

Bien.
Bien que dices:
*sorry si se ve desordenado, yo lo voy a arreglar cuando termine de hacer todo,*
Yo Digo, sin ofender: por qué siempre hay tiempo para hacer las cosas 2 veces y nunca lo hay para hacerlas solo una vez ???

Dame un poco de tiempo para analizar-revisar tu esquema.
Veo que no utilizas el ISIS de Proteus que según me dijiste ya lo tienes.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## victorzx (Jul 21, 2012)

Yo te dije que si estaba desordenado, como te digo llamemoslo un borrador del proyecto jeje,,sii yo te doy todo el tiempo y gracias por la ayuda y es en livewire


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 21, 2012)

Hola victorzx

Muy difícilmente logre revisar tu circuito, le di una acomodada a los componentes.
Tiene muchas, muchas cosas por mejorar.

Para no aunar más en palabrería te adjunto solo lo del conversor de binario a XS-3.
Es lo que alcancé a revisar y hacer notas en tu circuito con LiveWire.
Debes ir, cuando lo cargues en el LiveWire, a la pagina 2. En la parte inferior izquierda están los controles para moverte entre páginas.

Te adjunto, también, el Decoder *BCD To XS-3.LVW* que desarrollé con LiveWire.
Tiene los Decodificadores de binario natural a BCD de 2 Dígitos. 

Seguiré revisando tu circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## victorzx (Jul 21, 2012)

Gracias amigo, te acuerdas de la idea que te di para colocar el signo? pues no puedo encenderlo porque me da voltaje esa parte pero no corrieten y no se prende no se que hacer!!


----------



## victorzx (Jul 21, 2012)

Oye amigo, podrias borrar el mensaje en el cual subiste el proyecto completo por favor!!o modificalo sin el archivo adjunto


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 22, 2012)

Hola victorzx

*Tu mensaje #38:*
Lo del signo ya quedo en tu circuito. No te da corriente porque necesita una compuerta tipo Buffer, como la que le agregué al restador.
No debes encender el segmento g del Display de las decenas por que cuando tenga que ser 0 enciende un 8.

*Tu mensaje #39*

No se a que mensaje te refieres, Yo no puedo borrar ningún mensaje, ni a cual archivo modificar sin el adjunto.

Revisa lo que te estoy enviando. Según yo lo único que no funciona es el convertidos de binario a XS-3.
Pero ya te envié uno que espero te sirva. Solo hay que quitarle “La mitad” para que se parezca al tuyo y juntarlo en tu sistema.

Según yo lo que intentas hacer es una especie de ALU(Unidad Aritmética Lógica).

Ten en cuenta que te faltan en tu circuito unas resistencias entre los decodificadores 74LS47 y los Display’s.
Es una resistencia para cada segmento de cada Display.
Además debes conectar al Vcc las entradas LT y BI; si las dejas sin conectar al armarlo en la realidad no funcionaran los Display’s.

Tenias unos LED’s que no hacían nada solo perjudicar la señal que pasaba por ellos, los eliminé.

NUNCA se conectan 2 salidas entre si pues se pueden dañar los IC’s.
En el restador tenias una NAND con su salida a la g del 74LS47.

En fin revisa todo y explícame lo de tus mensajes #38 y #39.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Dano (Jul 22, 2012)

victorzx dijo:


> Oye amigo, podrias borrar el mensaje en el cual subiste el proyecto completo por favor!!o modificalo sin el archivo adjunto



Razón?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 22, 2012)

parece que no quiere dar una razón ? https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f14/eliminar-tema-foro-80030/


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 22, 2012)

victorzx dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigo _*aqui te adjunto el circuito,*_ sorry si se ve desordenado, yo lo voy a arreglar cuando termine de hacer todo, ahi te deje cuadros de texto indicandote que parte es la suma, resta, A en BCD y B en xs3 y en mi proyecto si me salen los numeros mayores a 9 exepto los numeros que te digo 7, 8 ,9 !!





			
				victorzx dijo:
			
		

> Lo pudiste revisar'?? esta en livewire...!!





victorzx dijo:


> Oye amigo, podrias borrar el mensaje en el cual subiste el proyecto completo por favor!!o modificalo sin el archivo adjunto



El único motivo que se me ocurre para que *NO* aparezca el archivo del circuito que habías publicado y tu sugerencia para eliminar los aportes de MrCarlos es *"Egoísmo"*

Si no es así aclara la situación.


----------



## victorzx (Jul 22, 2012)

No no es egoismo, lo que pasa es que llevo tiempo haciendo este proyecto y gracias a la ayuda de un de alguien de aqui de este foro lo he echo, yo ya tenia la mitad y lo termine y no quisiera que mis compañeros que tambien estan haciendo este proyecto, lo descarguen y lo presenten ya que yo me esforce mucho pero en un mes ya cuando presentemos todo ahi puedes volver a subir el archivo ya para posteriores trabajos, no es egoismo sino que no se me hace justo trabajr en algo ue otro viene y lo descarga les pido que me ayuden con esto depsues de 1 mes lo volverian a publicar


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 22, 2012)

Hola victorzx

Creo que tienes razón en tu pedimento.
Sin embargo creo que es demaciado tarde ya lo han de haber vajado.

Hola Fogonazo

Se me hace justa la petición de victorzx.
Sin embargo, es probable, que más de uno ya bajaron el proyecto.
Además Tú tambien tienes mucha razón. Así que para satisfacer, de mi parte, a los dos subiré el proyecto, que yo lo tengo, en un mes más.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 22, 2012)

victorzx dijo:


> No no es egoismo, lo que pasa es que llevo tiempo haciendo este proyecto* y gracias a la ayuda de un de alguien de aqui de este foro lo he echo, yo ya tenia la mitad y lo termine* y no quisiera que mis compañeros que tambien estan haciendo este proyecto, lo descarguen y lo presenten ya que yo me esforce mucho pero en un mes ya cuando presentemos todo ahi puedes volver a subir el archivo ya para posteriores trabajos, no es egoismo sino que no se me hace justo trabajr en algo ue otro viene y lo descarga les pido que me ayuden con esto depsues de 1 mes lo volverian a publicar




Justamente, pudiste concluir con tu proyecto gracias a la colaboración recibida de parte de parte de quienes contribuyeron contigo y sin egoísmo.

Si todos siguieran tu concepto: _*No publicar porque a mi me costó trabajo y no quiero que otro se aproveche de mi trabajo*_ el Foro no existiría.
El Foro se basa en la colaboración desinteresada y no en ver que *NO SE USE MI TRABAJO*

En este Foro se publican continuamente proyectos extremadamente valiosos y que han requerido muchísimo mas esfuerzo que el tuyo y esto con la simple intensión de difundir y compartir sin esperar nada a cambio.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 22, 2012)

Hola 

Hace aproximadamente un mes dije que subiría el proyecto de victorzx
Aquí está. Fue desarrollado con el SoftWare LiveWire.
Se llama: Sumador-Restador-Proyecto.lvw y consta de 5 páginas incluidas en el diseño.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

